# Dane caught a ****



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

got a great dane from the shelter in lindon 2 months ago to be a running buddy for my greyhound (and hopefully a kill dog on coyote). haven't been able to show her any game. coming home from a nearby canyon i see something running in a field of wheat stubble. i pulled over for a closer look thinking i might have to find a place to run in the area. sitting there not even a second & she bails out the back of the truck. she runs down & catches a large male ****. being her first game EVER, she wasn't sure how to handle it. after a minute I sent the grey to let him do the humane thing & finish it. unfortunately her inexperienced enthusiasm caused him to take some damage he wouldn't have on his own. looking forward to getting her on some by herself & teaching her how to handle them.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

P2,
Just a heads up. I have owned several Danes and have one right now. I caution you in running her too much. Their joints don't handle it very well. When the Great Dane was 1st breed it was used for wild bore but over the years what we concider to be full blodded dane truely isn't (atleast to an extent). With that being said they have lost alot of stability and stamina. I am not throwing rock and I am only assuming you have never had a Dane before. I very well could be wrong. I just don't want you to have over the top expectations and the production be extreemly low. They can be hyper but not for long and would rather mate and sleep than anything else. Good luck.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

cool! thats all i got to say!


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Kenny
most of the problems common to danes are reduced by going w/ the smaller ones (longer lived, fewer allergies, better joints). they are popular for producing crossbred hogdogs in Oz. a very few are being worked on hogs in TX as well. but generally people using danes don't get them w/ the expectation they are all (or even most) going to be world beaters.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Those ***** can do some serious damage to the dogs; a relative's Pyrenhees ate them for snacks, but they some good last punches in.


----------

